

Ask HN: could you rate my first landing page? - viandante

Hi,<p>After reading HN for the last 6 months, I built by first landing page (and website) and it is here: sourcingzen.com. 
Web development is not my job, I work in finance, but I have been using python for a while for different things now. As this is all new to me, I would like to receive some honest feedback on the techical and non technical side of my landing page.<p>I am considering contacting some linkedin groups* to get the first beta users. If I see enough interest, I will build the application.<p>*if you have other options to market the landing page, please tell.
======
tylerwl
Congrats on diving in and creating something!

I would remove the Learn More button. You've got useful information on that
page, so just take it and put it directly below your signup box.

Also, I'm guessing English isn't your first language based on some minor
issues like:

Or invite new potential suppliers to see what is their best price -> Or invite
potential suppliers to submit their best price

Make Savings -> Save Time and Money

~~~
viandante
Thanks, I really enjoyed creating this.

Thanks also for the comment about the text, I was not considering that. Too
deep into the technicalities :)

------
clockies
Improve the buttons and the email input. You must put a little bigger effort
on the design

~~~
viandante
Could you be more specific? I don't really know where buttons and email input
are to be improved...

